# (not spam!!!) I found a site to help me



## Bass-0-Matic (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I was browsing online and found a site called sparkpeople.com.  It helped me set up meal plans, exercise plans and keep track of my goals.  It was free too, but there is a lot of advertising in the food sections.  I just thought I'd share.  (Mods, you can delete this if you need to)


----------



## glamella (Feb 27, 2006)

That is a great site. I like it better than fitday.com, though that one is good too.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooooh that's brilliant thanks =D I joined up today and it looks really good. I did 35 mins of aerobics and 7 different strength excercises! Thanks again x


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 5, 2006)

i love sparkpeople. i've been on there for about 2 weeks. Its wonderful


----------

